# stealing



## huntress (Oct 18, 2002)

Why look at the Cam 1/2 system, when you can clearly see the same CPS system from the Darton line?

Nice call Hoyt on the copy job.

Better luck next time!


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

I am not a Hoyt shooter, buy I can appreciate a quality company making quality products, trying something a little different from what they have done in the past. You can debate or criticize all want, but I haven't seen a Darton shoot much over 310, and if you are right about Hoyt being a copycat, Hoyt sure is doing CPS a lot better. Sales for this new lineup are going to be hot. 

I shoot Bowtech.

See ya


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Sour Grapes?*

Sounds like sour grapes to me. I am sure your patent attorneys can straighten this out. If not, go whine somewhere else.
Jbird


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

In another post I believe one of the engineers made the claim that the cam&1/2 is actually a two cam system. With that said, how do you think Mathews will improve their bows having said that two cam bows are dead? It dosent look like Hoyt will even have a single cam bow in their line up this year. I doubt if Rex is too worked up over the new Hoyt offering but I'm anxious to see what is new for Darton this year. I'll bet they will still be great quality bows that shoot like a house on fire. I'm glad to see more intrest away from the single cam.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Huntress have you had a new 03 Hoyt with the cam and a 1/2 in your hands? Are you an engineer? Are you going off of what you have seen on the net?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

You mean they've finally decided that's not such a bad idea after all and they're doing some Patent sharing? Yeesh give it a break! With your way of thinking we'd all be shootin' Matthews bows if we wanted a solo-cam. I would be more disappointed that no one else picked up the design until now. Universal acceptance means more than patent exclusiveness. Think about Sony Beta & Apple Macintosh. 

BTW, to me 310 FPS is okay, but Maverick RC CPS6 is rated @ 315 fps & 6.25" brace height which isn't really all that bad. I'm getting 289.6 fps with a 375 gr arrow & 58 lbs & 30" so it's decent and it's still shootable.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't understand the craze with speed? 350, I mean come on. I am however impressed with twin cam or cam and a half style cams making a return to the spotlight. I have yet to pull a single cam that doesn't "yoink" 3/4 of the way through the draw cycle because of the non uniformity not to mention the crappy high letoffs that rip your arm out of your socket. Good job hoyt, I may not like all of your equipment.. but cheers to you. Viva twin cam evolution! Good shooting.
Dylan


----------



## ChoPPeR (May 21, 2002)

It's like I said about a year ago in response to a post on another board about Twin Cams v Single cams; the industry would be back to shorter strings and Twin Cams in three years. It's all marketing hype, something new to sell. Twin Cams have always been more versatile, more tunable, for the most part faster speeds. The industry even changed the way they measure speed from AMO standards to IBO standards so they could produce the illusion that One Cams were just as fast as Twin Cams. So now we are heading back to Twin Cams, or cam and 1/2 or what ever you want to call it. Guess they can't call the things Two cam bows because of all the hype about Single cams being better than Twin Cams over the last few years.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

The new Hoyt cams should help both companies. It gives credibility to the Darton system (which they have patented). The consumer will be the winner. Rather than the archer buying the one cam they will have a more forgiving system. Most buyers spending $700 for a high end one cam don't realize that most of the winning one cam shooters have modified the cam with stops and custom grips not to mention that most are shooting 3 year old models. If you check the top shooters for Hoyt and Martin, they are using 2 cam bows. The shooters using the one cams are shooting for companies that only have one cams in the line. It should be an interesting year.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Darton has already shared their cams with American Archery LLC

My bud is staff shooter for Golden Eagle his new bow has the Darton cams on it.

As for the Merlin shooter, And the non smoothness he feels in drawing one cams.

Draw a Mcpherson 38" Special it draws like a two cam if you ask me. The doink you speak of is a Mathews trait.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

I have yet to see a Hoyt that would shoot the speed advertised by the company. I think they just pull a number out of the air.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 17, 2002)

tom cat,
up until last year, I would have agreed with you. 2002 Hoyt model bows shot speeds as advertised in their catalogs. You have to remember that those advertised speeds are with the lowest letoff avaiable. Many people get the higher letoff modules and expect the speed which is advertised. That said, Hoyt's advertised speeds were down in 2002 from previous years.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

everyone has a cam like everyone else/except one co. C.P. Oneida
There 2 cam set up is a different animal. Look at all the bow mfg. that buy the paten rights to mathews and use their cams and stylings. I dont care how a co. pays for the useage of a paten and maybe Hoyt did pay and maybe they didnt-it could be that they improved of something and you may not have to paten it???? I dont know. but whatever it takes to make bow better is fine by me.


----------



## HuntingBry (Oct 15, 2002)

You Darton supporters should be proud that a big company like Hoyt with all of their engineering software and mechanical engineer/shooters would design a product that is so close to what Darton has. I think it is a step forward and that single cam exclusive companies better rethink their designs or they will be playing catch up or going out of business. It's an exciting time for archery gear heads.


----------



## SCBA2 (Jul 20, 2002)

HuntingBry: I agree completely, I shot Darton bows for the last 6 years till this summer when I switched to a Hoyt CC+ 2 cam. I always thought, and still think that the Darton CPS system is a great design for a single cam bow. I'm sure Hoyt has made some signifcant changes and possible improvements to the CPS system and I'm sure it will be an improvement over their previous single cams. However, I'm a little disappointed in Hoyt having abandoned the 2 cam systems. 

Ron L.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

> I have yet to see a Hoyt that would shoot the speed advertised by the company. I think they just pull a number out of the air


My two Stratus Pluses easily shot their speed rating, as did the AccuTec.

I no longer have either one of these bows....but you can come over and check out either my CyberTec or my MagnaTec any time you like. No problem exceeding their IBO ratings


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I am not a engineer but the new Hoyt cam and 1/2 does look alot like the Darton CPS. That being said, so what? I have always thought that the perfect bow would be Hoyt's TEC riser and Dartons CPS. Now it appears that there is one. I shoot a Darton now, however I will be looking long and hard at the new Hoyts this year.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Eberbachl, Since you quoted my post I thought I would let you know I would love to come to Australia and check out your CyberTec and MagnaTec but I can't afford the plane tickets.
Now if you were to send a check...............


----------



## 2camsam (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Folks! Was able to finally get a Hoyt cam and a half in my hands this past Friday. Worked on a few Dartons, strings and such. If the cam and a half shoots as well as it holds, draws and feels CPS won't hold a candle to it. Up close, the design isn't all that similar to the Darton. You gotta get your hands on one to see what I mean. No Darton I've ever had felt like the Hoyt 2camsam.


----------

